# Turtle Heater’s



## Sacred heart

Has anyone tried a turtle heater? Not sure if I should try. Turtle has not been eating. Water temperature is 73 degrees. He has basking lights. Just wondering if water should be warmer. Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I suggest you have a read of the caresheet on Austins Turtle Page for Spotted Turtles.


----------



## Sacred heart

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> I suggest you have a read of the caresheet on Austins Turtle Page for Spotted Turtles.


Thanks so much. I checked and looks like low 70’s should be ok. My turtle has stopped eating, except for an occasional ghost shrimp. Thought water was too cold but should be ok according to this site. Thanks again


----------



## Toobago

What are you attempting to feed it? I keep spotted turtles. They’re not overly difficult to keep.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

jayemmroberts said:


> What are you attempting to feed it? I keep spotted turtles. They’re not overly difficult to keep.


Plus several usernames on here!


----------



## Sacred heart

jayemmroberts said:


> What are you attempting to feed it? I keep spotted turtles. They’re not overly difficult to keep.


My spotted turtle is about 6 years old. She recently had severe vitamin a deficiency. After a vitamin a shot and 4 antibiotic shots she was like a different turtle. I had been only feeding her mealworms prior to vitamin a issue. She refused to eat anything else, especially turtle food. For about a month, she won’t even eat mealworms. Every morning I put in Fluker’s Floating Frenzy sticks, mealworms, and Fluker’s river shrimp. Also, have been buying ghost shrimp but it’s hard to tell if she eats them. I am very concerned about her not eating. At last vet visit, he couldn’t give me any advice. Said that I should keep trying. I have even tried gut feeding mealworms and minnows. After the vitamin a treatment she did eat a few minnows. However, there has been a minnow swimming with her for about a month. Also tried squash, yellow peppers, and carrots. I think I will buy a heater today. Temperature in tank was about 71 degrees this morning. You are the first person I have met with a spotted turtle. What do you feed yours? Do you have a heater? So sorry this is so long, but I am desperate. Please give any help you can. My turtle has not been easy!


----------



## Toobago

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Plus several usernames on here!


Helpful to the op, top admin work 👍


----------



## Toobago

Sacred heart said:


> My spotted turtle is about 6 years old. She recently had severe vitamin a deficiency. After a vitamin a shot and 4 antibiotic shots she was like a different turtle. I had been only feeding her mealworms prior to vitamin a issue. She refused to eat anything else, especially turtle food. For about a month, she won’t even eat mealworms. Every morning I put in Fluker’s Floating Frenzy sticks, mealworms, and Fluker’s river shrimp. Also, have been buying ghost shrimp but it’s hard to tell if she eats them. I am very concerned about her not eating. At last vet visit, he couldn’t give me any advice. Said that I should keep trying. I have even tried gut feeding mealworms and minnows. After the vitamin a treatment she did eat a few minnows. However, there has been a minnow swimming with her for about a month. Also tried squash, yellow peppers, and carrots. I think I will buy a heater today. Temperature in tank was about 71 degrees this morning. You are the first person I have met with a spotted turtle. What do you feed yours? Do you have a heater? So sorry this is so long, but I am desperate. Please give any help you can. My turtle has not been easy!


No, I don’t use a heater for any of mine.

I feed a variety of items live foods such as earthworms, gutloaded dubia roaches etc.

reptomin, zoo med as a pellet, I keep mine outside in the uk so they also get whatever insects are in their enclosure.

boiled chicken breast, mussel meat are also included in the diet, along with ‘turtle pudding’ a recipe from Oliver Rommp I’m sure it’s available if you can use Google.


----------



## Sacred heart

Toobago said:


> No, I don’t use a heater for any of mine.
> 
> I feed a variety of items live foods such as earthworms, gutloaded dubia roaches etc.
> 
> reptomin, zoo med as a pellet, I keep mine outside in the uk so they also get whatever insects are in their enclosure.
> 
> boiled chicken breast, mussel meat are also included in the diet, along with ‘turtle pudding’ a recipe from Oliver Rommp I’m sure it’s available if you can use Google.


Thanks so much. I’ll have to try some of your food. I’ll google recipe


----------

